# Deadpool, suicide squad, B vs S



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone else waiting for these to come out? Ive just seen some discussion on how they are all linked, or have already been linked in the past, and why all is not as it seems with some of the characters. Fascinating stuff if you are into comic films. 
I habvent really been looking forward to Batman vs Superman, until now. Lets face it superman kills batman before bruce even gets his utility belt out lol. But when looked at through the eyes of those with too much time, its all one big conspiracy. 
Anyone else excited?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not so keen on Suicide Squad but definitely the other two


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking forward to all of those especially Deapool and Suicide Squad.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not really bothered about superman vs batman,but suicide squad and to a lesser extent dead pool im looking forward to.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> not really bothered about superman vs batman,but suicide squad and to a lesser extent dead pool im looking forward to.


from what I'm reading they may well have a LOT to do with each other in reality. I was very similar about B vs S but lets be honest it isn't really a vs film is it, that would just be stupid and over very quickly lol. So looking at it a different way it could actually be very good


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Deadpool is an xmen character so is from the marvel universe. 
Batman et al are dc characters.
Certainly batman vs superman and suicide squad are from a shared universe.
If you watch dark knight returns part one and two it shows the context as to how batman can defeat superman.


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dead pool for me has everything an adult child needs in a film, it's not going to win academy awards but it looks kick ass with humour. Am more excited about Deadpool than any of the current set up. 

I hope they keep expanding the X-Men series so it competes with Avengers.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

hg


stangalang said:


> from what I'm reading they may well have a LOT to do with each other in reality. I was very similar about B vs S but lets be honest it isn't really a vs film is it, that would just be stupid and over very quickly lol. So looking at it a different way it could actually be very good


i am not really a comic book fan,but i do like some of the comic book films.i wasnt fussed on the last superman film and i think im stuck with the idea that the bale batmans are as good as they will get.to be honest,margot robbie dressed in hot pants is just not to be missed so suicide squad has my vote out the three lol.

on a personal note hows things going your way mate ? all the very best for 2016 as well buddy.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Deadpool is an xmen character so is from the marvel universe.
> Batman et al are dc characters.
> Certainly batman vs superman and suicide squad are from a shared universe.
> If you watch dark knight returns part one and two it shows the context as to how batman can defeat superman.


Absolutely, i didn't mean BvsS helped deadpool, sorry that was poor writing.

From that I'm reading that trailer everyone thought was showing too much might not have been at all, it was a massive clue. Plus the hints to the robin suit, and the damage, people are sure he is the new joker in suicide squad which i think is mega. The fact that they seem to be using different comic plots together is really appealing to me, and if bizzaro DOES make an appearance, well shoot how many films could they honestly get out of it across a few platforms.

I was quite disinterested at first, but i gotta say I've changed my mind for sure


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Loudandproud205 said:


> Dead pool for me has everything an adult child needs in a film, it's not going to win academy awards but it looks kick ass with humour. Am more excited about Deadpool than any of the current set up.
> 
> I hope they keep expanding the X-Men series so it competes with Avengers.


I thunk they will, dropping deadpool in xmen films prior, and possibly putting some of them in the new deadpool film is really cool! Can you imagine if wolverine does indeed make an appearance, and what they could do with it from there. The more adult style comic book vision is just gonna make for comedy we will all enjoy


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I've read some of the fan theories and they certainly seem plausible.
I'd love to see some red hood and nightwing stuff on film in years to come.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Luke M said:


> I've read some of the fan theories and they certainly seem plausible.
> I'd love to see some red hood and nightwing stuff on film in years to come.


I think it just may happen  :argie:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Have you seen the nightwing fan made series on YouTube?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting! Fan made?


----------

